# H&R Sportsman 999 Rear Sight Blade



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone know a good, reliable source for a H&R Sportsman 999 Rear Sight Blade? 

I found some places on-line that actually had the part but not sure about their reputation. Also found a couple that I have heard good things about - but the part wasn't in stock. The 999 and parts are no longer manufactured.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=1560z999

Try these guys. The local gun shop here gets most of their stuff here. I'm ordering a stock for an old ranger shotgun from them today.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks flounder!

I'm not sure if I need the .070" or .090" but they're sold out of both .

Jeff


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

That bites. Call Aumiller Gun Shop in Westerville. He may be of some help also. 891 0656 (hours 2pm-8pm).


----------

